# Dust Collection on Probotix CNC



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello All,

I am loving my new Asteroid but I am finding that I have WAY too much dust floating around. I have the Probotix Dustboot which I am getting installed but I was thinking that this boot will make it a bit hard to zero out my Z axis and it will not allow my to really watch the progress I am making when the machine is in operation. Before this I tried putting a piece of PVC next to the router (zipped in place) and hooking that up to my shopvac but it did not really seem to prevent the dust and chips for flying everywhere (I am taking very shallow passes with the router) I have a very strong Shop Vac too.... so I am at a bit of a cross roads... 

I would love to see and hear what everyone else has come up with for Dust collection.

Thanks!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

This is what I made for my Techno table top DaVinci CNC router.

Used the brush from a shop vac . Made a simple round disk with a groove for the brush to press into (2" hole in the middle of the disk). Used 16 gauge aluminum sheet to make the plenum with a 3/4" spacer ring. I have it hooked up to a 4" dust collector but you could connect to a shop vac and get good suction (and a lot of noise). By keeping the opening around the bit small (about 2") it creates a nice venturi effect. It collects a minimum 95% of the Corian dust from the pieces I cut.

While you won't see the bit cutting the material you will see the result of the cut quickly as the router moves around the material.

If needed I can take it apart and give you closer pics of each piece that makes up the unit.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I got the same problem with my Nebula. I was thinking of putting something like you did, but that answers my question if it'll work or not. And I don't like the idea of not being able to see how the machine is cutting.

What I did was to put a 1x6 on edge, with 1x2s as a base on each end, and then I blow the dust and chips towards the back of the bed, and clean them up when convenient. That doesn't do anything for the dust in the air, so I'm looking at getting a Jet air filter and hanging it in the shop.

Running a vacuum with the machine operating creates static electricity and can send it off on a tangent creating havoc. This is not good when it happens towards the end of a long cut, or with a valuable piece of material. Running a ground wire from your machine's frame is recommended.

Keep us posted of you come up with a viable solution.

HJ


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

There is this:

PROBOTIX? :: Dust Boot


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I bought the cyclone dust collection system with my Meteor and I have not had any problems with dust. The magnetic boot brush is easily removed when touching off the axis and snaps right back into place. Very happy with it. On a lighter note, I find it comical that on the container that collects the sawdust, the lid is difficult to remove, yet the lid for the shop vac comes off very easy and it never needs emptying!


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Kentcnc just released a mini version of his dust shoes for desktop mschines. Http://kentcnc.net


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Shadowrider said:


> There is this:
> 
> PROBOTIX? :: Dust Boot



Gotta look into that. When I ordered my machine I had to buy the whole system if I wanted one - couldn't just get the boot.

Jay,

How easy is it to use and does it get in the way of things. And do you have to run the vacuum the whole time the you're cutting?

HJ


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

*dust shoes*



bgriggs said:


> Kentcnc just released a mini version of his dust shoes for desktop mschines. Http://kentcnc.com


Bill,
I couldn't find the dust shoes. 
Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Me neither.

HJ


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

SteveMI said:


> Bill,
> I couldn't find the dust shoes.
> Steve.


Sorry http://kentcnc.net


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

The Kent and the Probotix look really similar. It'll be impossible to find someone that has used both. I think I'm gonna go with the probotix (after some more research)  Joe.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bill, great podcasts! Great inspiration for someone just getting started like me. Keep 'em coming!  Thanks, Joe.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

bgriggs said:


> Sorry http://kentcnc.net


Much better, KentCNC.com is for industrial CNC equipment. 

Those are a very good improvement on the mousetrap. Good idea on mounting to the router. Do you have one? My only concern would be on the durability of taking it off and on a hundred times.

Steve.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Probotix resells the KentCNC dust boot. They are the same.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

SteveMI said:


> Much better, KentCNC.com is for industrial CNC equipment.
> 
> Those are a very good improvement on the mousetrap. Good idea on mounting to the router. Do you have one? My only concern would be on the durability of taking it off and on a hundred times.
> 
> Steve.


I've had one on my Probotix Meteor since April and I haven't taken it off once yet. Then again, my router is dedicated to the CNC.


----------



## Proflemoi (Aug 20, 2015)

I connected my shopvac up to the boot and it works pretty well, much better than before! I agree, not seeing the work is a bit of a problem but in the end I don't want all that dust floating around


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

I own a full size KentCNC dust shoe on my 80mm chinese water cooled spindle. It works amazing. I even have a couple of the spacers. I have had mine for years now with hundreds and hundreds of removals of the magnetic dust shoe from the main base. I even changed out the main base fror a Hitachi M12V when i added teh spindle upgrade. Kent made everything I owned fit.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Gotta look into that. When I ordered my machine I had to buy the whole system if I wanted one - couldn't just get the boot.
> 
> Jay,
> 
> ...


HJ, it is very easy to use. It comes on automatically with the router when cutting. And, yes, the vacuum runs the whole time the router does. Since the boot brush pops on and off easily, it doesn't get in the way when touching off. It does, however, make it hard to see the cutting in progress.


----------

